# Good GYM near Arabian Ranches



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a good gym in or around Arabian Ranches from personal experience and can you recall membership fees ? Do they have off-peak rates?
Thank you


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Optimal Fitness is a new gym in Studio City on Al Qudra Road. I'm not a member but maybe another poster is. It looks very modern, clean and of course new. Ample parking. They quickly emailed me their rates but no off-peak. There is also the gym at the Dubai Polo club, next door. For the same price as the gym, you can get a membership that gives you access to the gym, pool, jacuzzi & steam room, but you need to pay 6 months up front. I will be joining there as the pool is not finished in our estate.


----------

